# Fitting dozer blades to garden tractors



## Jeff Greef (Aug 2, 2008)

Have a Cub Cadet 2550 garden tractor and want to put a dozer blade on it.

The stock blade is $1000, a bit pricy.

Who has experience with aftermarket blades? What will fit my model? they any good?

I need to push some dirt for small roads (trails) and grading

thanks


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

you might check with these folks. Looks like they have what you need around half the price. Click below
Blades


----------



## Jeff Greef (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks db


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you looked at Johnny Buckets?

http://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/JBpage_Jr_Cub Cadet 2000-2500 Series.htm


----------



## Jeff Greef (Aug 2, 2008)

I have seen Johnny buckets. They look good, but very pricy. Hoping to find something less costly that's effective.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jeff, I moved your thread here so it will hopefully get more visibility with more similar owners and posters.


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

Take a look on ebay. There are lots of dozer blades that can probably be adapted for your application saving BIG bucks. Make friends with a welder/fitter/millwright.


----------

